# Grizzly 2HP VS. 3HP



## deftworks (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey guys & gals. It's been a while since I've been on here. I've mainly been a lurker in the past but I'm coming into a little bit of money and it's time to get a little more serious about woodworking for me.

I've been checking out the grizzly DC models and was wondering first of all what you guys think of the company in general and more specifically whether I should do the 2 hp G0548 with the single filter or the 3 hp G0562 double filter.


Here's my situation:

15X25 garage
2 weekend warriors(me & brother -in-law)
Most of the major power tools(TS, 20" planer, 8" jointer, bandsaw, router table, drill press, lathe, DIY drum sander(someday), etc....
I plan on making the sheet metal vortex I've seen recently on here or something similar along with a 55 gal drum I found in the attic
I also plan on plumbing the space with the appropriate size rigid ducting/PVC once I decide on the unit.

Thanks for your input, Rob


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the 2hp G0548 for almost 10 years now, no issues. My shop is about twice the size you mention, I run 6" galvanized ducting with 4" hoses connecting to the machines, one 3" and one 2", all connections with blast gates.

I use heavy duty black trash bags (2 bags one inside the other) as the clear bags are expensive.

No issues, works like a charm, just a bit noisy inside the shop.


----------



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've got the 1.5 HP Harbor Freight DC, modded with a Thein baffle and a Wynn systems filter in my shop, which is about 10 x 20. I find that it moves enough air to suck up almost everything. I'm running 5" aluminum duct to the tool, then 5" flex hose to the machine. 

Your shop is a bit larger than mine, therefore I think that the 2HP system would work just fine. That said, I don' think there's anything wrong that getting a DC that's bigger than you need. IMO, this decision comes down to how much you want to spend.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

If there's a chance that you will both be working at the same time (on different machines) i'd think you would want as much air movememt as possible...that would be the 3 HP model. As for Grizzly, I've only owned a few of there larger tools, and every experience I had with them was good. For others, not so much. They are still in the mix every time I consider a new tool purchase.


----------

